# learn-to-read computer games?



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I have been tutoring kindergarteners in a nearby urban public school for several years now. Many of the children haven't really grown up with books in the house or being read to, and learning to read is a real challenge for them. 

I've been using the little booklets the teacher gives me, and the flash cards, but I was thinking of getting some kind of fun reading game that I could load onto my laptop and bring with me for them to play at the end of the session - a combination of play and learning. They seem to really like video games, so I thought this might be a sort of an educational-type reward, too. 

Does anyone know of a fun computer game for teaching reading to beginners? It would have to be pretty basic. Some of the 6-year olds still can't recognize all the letters of the alphabet or say what sounds they make, much less sound out words.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.starfall.com/
this is where my son learned to read.


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> http://www.starfall.com/
> this is where my son learned to read.


We absolutely love starfall around here too! Both my DD in kindergarten and even my 4th grader still enjoy it - even after 5 years of using it! 

~Ashley


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

And it's free, too? Wow! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep starfall is great. For some that aren't free, but helped my son there's explode the code online. It gives you reports on how the kids are doing and you can set it at the level they are at at the time.


----------

